

Instagram's Fake Changes To Your Image Rights - ThomPete
http://www.photobizcoach.com/2013/01/23/instagrams-fake-changes-to-your-image-rights/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=linkedin

======
flexxaeon
As one of the comments says:

    
    
      if one investigates further they will find that most content posting sites
      contain the exact same language (though stated in a variety of legalese). Among 
      the most popular are Facebook, Flickr, Youtube, Pinterest and Reddit. Apart
      from the "sale of content" these terms are also found in each and every
      internet service provider's terms of service and policies.
    

For example, I posted Twitters version of this 'outrage'
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4939705>

I'm no lawyer, but I figure they all need this type of language in their Terms
to be able to show your images to anyone other than you, advertise against
them, include them in promotional screenshots, etc.

